
The Spiritual, Reductionist Consciousness of Christof Koch - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/47/consciousness/the-spiritual-reductionist-consciousness-of-christof-koch
======
_rpd
> We also know that consciousness does not require your entire brain. You can
> lose 80 percent of your neurons. You can lose the little brain at the back
> of your brain called the cerebellum. There was recently a 24-year-old
> Chinese woman who discovered, when she had to get a brain scan, that she has
> absolutely no cerebellum. She’s one of the extremely rare cases of people
> born without a cerebellum, including deep cerebellar nuclei. She never had
> one. She talks in a somewhat funny way and she’s a bit ataxic. It took her
> several years to learn how to walk and speak, but you can communicate with
> her. She’s married and has a child. She can talk to you about her conscious
> experiences. So clearly you don’t need the cerebellum.

These edge cases are so informative.

------
tmsldd
I feel a little uncomfortable by the fact we don't know (yet) how
consciousness emerge in our brain and we have already numbers to quantity it..

Another point, the problem is not a super-human artificial intelligence with
the power to destroy us all.. I guess we'll develop a very stupid version of
it with enough power much before that.. And if the singularity arises, it wont
be a apocalipse-like event... we may just evolve into something like a pet for
the machines..

------
benevol
> As soon as you develop technology to escape the boundary of the planet,
> there’s an argument that civilization will also develop computers and
> nuclear fusion and fission. Then the question is, can it grow up? Can it
> become a full-grown, mature adult without killing itself?

In other words: Will it (we) rediscover our spiritual dimension or keep
suppressing it?

